
Recruitment giant PageGroup hacked, Capgemini dev server blamed for info leak - ohjeez
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/11/11/capgemini_pagegroup_leak/
======
0xmohit
I thought that it's a standard practice to use dummy data on dev setups. Odd
that it was loaded with live (production) data.

As an aside, if the dev server was compromised, chances are that the
production environment is vulnerable too.

